
Can AI save us from AI? - cryptoz
http://singularityhub.com/2014/12/09/can-ai-save-us-from-ai/
======
crispy2000
The article seems to assume that there will be _one_ researcher or research
organization producing _one_ AI. This makes it reasonable to propose asking it
a super-special question that reduces the risk.

It's more likely that armies of researchers will be competing to create
quantities of ever-smarter AI's: for trading stocks, diagnosing illness, or
managing enterprises. We have AI systems now which try to detect fraud--
conceivably fraudsters could create AI systems to more cleverly hide fraud.
Any of these efforts could lead to a "chain-reaction" of AI extension, which
the author terms an explosion.

~~~
Houshalter
That is the premise of the Intelligence Explosion hypothesis:
[http://intelligence.org/ie-faq/](http://intelligence.org/ie-faq/)

It's likely that once we get to the first reasonably powerful AI, it will only
be a short time before it is able to improve itself and go significantly
beyond human level.

